# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Vẻ đẹp mùa thu Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

(didau.org) Vùng du lịch Sa Pa đang bước vào thu với phong cảnh mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những cánh đồng ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân đỉnh Fansipan hùng vĩ.
Đây là mùa đẹp nhất ở vùng núi cao Sa Pa. Những cánh đồng ruộng bậc thang như những chiếc thang trời ở các bản làng Trung Chải, Sa Pả, Tả Phìn, Lao Chải, Nậm Cang, Tả Van, Hầu Thào... luôn là điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với du khách nước ngoài.

Những thửa ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa có từ hàng trăm năm nay và đều do những đôi bàn tay tài hoa, cần mẫn của những người nông dân dân tộc thiểu số kiến tạo nên. Có những cánh đồng bậc thang rộng hàng trăm ha ở Tả Van, Lao Chải, Bản Dền, Trung Chải, Tả  Phìn… trông như những bức tranh phong cảnh khổng lồ với những đường nét uốn lượn tài hoa do các “họa sỹ chân đất” tạo nên.

Mùa lúa chín đang về, xin mời bạn đọc cùng chiêm ngưỡng những bức ảnh mới nhất về vẻ đẹp kỳ thú của ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa đã từng làm say đắm biết bao du khách tới tham quan.



Huyền ảo ruộng bậc thang ở Lao Chải



Mùa gặt ở Hầu Thào



Mùa vàng ở Bản Dền



Nắng sớm Trung Chải



Ruộng bậc thang ở Nậm Cang



Niềm vui được mùa của thiếu nữ Mông Lao Chải



Vẻ đẹp ruộng bậc thang ở Tả Van


_Nguồn: thanhnien_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## dulichnt

Ảnh đẹp quá, ảnh cô gái ôm lúa rất có hồn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

SP mỗi 1 mùa có 1 sức hút riêng  :love struck: 
Đẹp quá SP ơi

----------


## Mituot

Bức ảnh vừa chân thực lại rất nghệ thuật  :love struck:

----------


## sting

sapa quanh năm đều tuyệt đẹp :X

----------


## Taeyeon0903

SP mỗi mùa đều mang 1 nét đẹp riêng
Mới đi SP 1 lần thì chắc là chưa hiểu hết về SP rồi

----------


## quuytnho

minh đi sapa mấy lần rồi nhưng nếu bây j được đi du lịch minh vẫn sapa

----------

